# tbh issue?



## dschaffer13 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the tbh app but it doesn't show any of the downloads and the top of the screen says droidxx leaks?


----------



## dschaffer13 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm on cm7 now trying to go to.596


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Check the build.prop file. Line 16. Make sure it says "DROIDX" all in caps and no spaces.


----------

